# What bad things have happened to you during vacation?



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Last month my family went to Alaska for a family reunion. I took two cameras, a Canon Powershot A620 and a Panasonic TZ3. While there, I took more than 350 photos on the TZ3. One day we took a trip to a town that was close enough to Mt. Denali that you could see it. On the way we stopped to take a short hike to a small water fall. On the way back, I stopped at a porta-potty. That is where the TZ3 accidentally fell in, too far to retrieve. 

Coming back home, my immediate family stopped in Seattle for a few days, then we later flew home. We landed in Newark, NJ because it was either cheaper to fly into NYC area or their were no flights straight into Philly, and then drove home in a rental to Philadelphia. BUT, somewhere between Newark and Philadelphia, I lost my other camera! hno: So now I have no camera, and am trying to save up for the just announced Canon Powershot A650.

*What bad things have happened to you while on vacation?*


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Bad things? 

I had a fight with some locals once in Spain, and we lost our location car keys once in the middle of nowhere in the US (I think it was in west Verginia)


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Nothing so far! *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

I flew threw Pearson Airport in Toronto and had my flight delayed by 4+ hours, causing missed connections of later flights. Last time I fly through Toronto!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Nothing relevant for the moment (sgrat sgrat ).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I had a car accident last year in Southern France. Not too bad, but the car was too bad damaged to continue my holiday. So we've headed back north by TGV.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

when in Germany i bought some microwevable food....instead of 6 minutes...i microwaved it for 7...it was a disaster...i was forced to eat my food...it was well baked...i prefere it less...i will never forget this experience...stick to the instructions...after that i packed my things,i came back and i broke up with my girlfriendhno:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Quite a lot of things:

I was the victim of an armed robbery in Casablanca, Morocco this April when three guys with knifes took away my camera. Dealing with the absolutely incompetent Moroccan police afterwards wasn't exactly fun either.

I lost 125 Euros in a nightclub last October in Istanbul, Turkey when 3 bouncers threatened me massively with violence if I wouldn't pay for bills I didn't cause in the first place. 

We had the window of our rental car smashed in Cape Town, South Africa.

I got really sick due to bad food in both China and Egypt and had to take up to 12 pills per days to keep my stomach quiet.

My rental car broke down in the middle of the Australian Outback almost 150 kilometers away from a gas station/garage in both directions. Fortunately some other people helped me to fix it.

I got racially insulted real bad twice in Los Angeles, California and Tampa, Florida when I was the only white on the bus by some ghetto assholes.

One guy approached me in Casablanca, Morocco and spit in my face for no reason at all.

I collapsed in my hotel room in Sydney, Australia shortly after I arrived there after the 26 hour flight from Europe.

I have been the victim of pickockets several time (Mexico City, Miami Beach, Venice) also I never really lost anything valuable.

I had several really bad experiences with hotel room: 
-2 rats in my hotel room in Ayutthaya, Thailand
-A hotel room with a half a dozen cockroaches in Melbourne, Australia
-A motel room in Salinas, California where it started to 'rain' during the night due to a broken water pipe on the floor above me


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

your insurance company must love you very much!
I have a black cat,but the worst thing during my trips was that a car in Prague honked at me,because I didnt gave him the right of way.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

The worst for me:
A guy in Spain held a knife to the throat of a friend of mine - we actually don't know why.
I was beaten up by a gang of Danish guys in Spain - I guy a knew where in a fight with them earlier so they probably saw me as an easy target afterwards since I was alone.
A soldier in Zambia threatend my father with an AK47 - he wanted a lift - and got it.
A friend of mine had 100€ stolen in Barcelona earlier this month when we were on vacation there.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The car we were using during our visit to New York got broken into while we were inside St. Patricks Cathedral. Unfortunately the car does not have a trunk so our belongings were in plain sight. Windows were broken and everything taken out of the car.

Coming back to New York?hno:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

It's interesting how these robberies and shit don't get noticed here in Brazil. When some tourist gets mugged in Rio it seems the world's gonna blow haha.

Anyway, to me nothing really SERIOUS has happened yet, thank god!


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

The worst thing I remember was when we crashed with our car in the middle of nowhere in the Canary Islands. It was over 40ºC and there was nobody near to help us. The engine was fine so we tried to change a wheel in order to arrive to a village. We had many problems as it didn't fit and the car we rented didn't have the proper tools to do it. Finally we got it deflating the wheel but when we tried to drive we noticed the direction was damaged too.

Finally, a kind couple brought some of us to a village where we could take a taxi to go back to the hotel. The behaviour of the rental company was terrible, as they wanted as to wait getting dehydrated for hours until they arrive and didn't want to pay the fare of the taxis.

I haven't had many problems in my trips. I am cautious and haven't travelled to medium-risky places.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> The worst for me:
> A guy in Spain held a knife to the throat of a friend of mine - we actually don't know why.
> I was beaten up by a gang of Danish guys in Spain - I guy a knew where in a fight with them earlier so they probably saw me as an easy target afterwards since I was alone.
> A soldier in Zambia threatend my father with an AK47 - he wanted a lift - and got it.
> A friend of mine had 100€ stolen in Barcelona earlier this month when we were on vacation there.


incredible!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Would rather call it unlucky...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

@[email protected] - you should by a leather jacket and get a mohawk.. it may look stupid but it seems your current look attracts bad guys 


Nothing serious for me...

A ******* ( as in topless longhaired mollet type ) with his 4 kid/1wife family had borrowed his brother's pickup truck which he used to crash into my rental car in Nevada ( only minor damage though ).. that was fun - except the car lost some pieces on my way to Vegas ( Alamo office ) to a new car...

Ehmm..lately some crazy drunk Russian guy came at me in Riga... and that's about it


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Lot of these "bad things" are hardly bad, they are just part of experience. A travel with no hitch is a travel not worth remembering. Incidentally, anywhere I travel, something does happen. Never had a smooth sailing.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

getting groped various times in various countries and almost raped twice, once in mexico city other time in Tokyo(well i wasnt almost raped in tokyo, but the fact a police officer was asking for my # and where i live i consider almost raped lol.)

Oh and of course getting robed by 'gypsies' in europe.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

nothing spectacular just the usual diarrhoea from the time difference :shifty:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Diarrhea for time difference? That one I hadn't heard yet!


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

I do agree with that. I usually do the same. Russian was just very difficult as they have a different alphabet and everything. For the record, I do speak German. Just in case anyone was starting to think I'm an ugly American who just complains about everything outside his comfort zone and cowboys around the world expecting everyone to speak his language. That's not me at all, but I'd hope you agree that the things mentioned in my post that happened were bad.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Darryl said:


> I do agree with that. I usually do the same. Russian was just very difficult as they have a different alphabet and everything. For the record, I do speak German. Just in case anyone was starting to think I'm an ugly American who just complains about everything outside his comfort zone and cowboys around the world expecting everyone to speak his language. That's not me at all, but I'd hope you agree that the things mentioned in my post that happened were bad.


Yes,they are very bad,and I think only happens to 1 person out of 1million. Last similar thing happen to me was when I was like 10,and only knew a few words in english,and my family and I were in Italy,and I was having a ride with some train(you know,like the sightseeing ones),and the italian children kept saying things to me in italian,I tried my few english,but it didnt do the joib,so I couldnt understand a word,and I ran crying to my parents saying how rude they were


----------

